# Venison Snack Sticks-Oven



## pawildoutdoors

What is the best temperature to cook venison snack sticks at in the oven, it seems like they take longer than what they should take. My oven goes down to 170 degrees, what do you guys suggest?


----------



## Bearcarver

I did my Unstuffed Sticks in my Smoker, but I started lower to get more smoke, and jacked it up to finish them.

I would say if you have to use the oven, 170° would be fine for the whole time.
That however would take a long time because the temp isn't much higher than you're taking the Sticks to finish.
No Smoker??

My "Unstuffed Sticks":
*Unstuffed Beef Sticks (All Beef)  *

Bear


----------



## zachd

I usually start at 145 bump to 160 then go up to 175 180

So I would do 170 then bump to 175 then to 180 in oven


----------



## DIYerDave

I do mine in a dehydrater set at 155°. It takes about 6 hours. I only finish mine in the oven for 15 minutes set at 200° rack all the way up. A lot of variables come into play. Thickness, fat content, casings or no casings, etc. How long does it take you?


----------



## pawildoutdoors

Bearcarver said:


> I did my Unstuffed Sticks in my Smoker, but I started lower to get more smoke, and jacked it up to finish them.
> 
> I would say if you have to use the oven, 170° would be fine for the whole time.
> That however would take a long time because the temp isn't much higher than you're taking the Sticks to finish.
> No Smoker??
> 
> My "Unstuffed Sticks":
> *Unstuffed Beef Sticks (All Beef)  *
> 
> Bear


No smoker and theses are in collagen casings. I need to get a cheap small smoker sometime.


----------



## pawildoutdoors

DIYerDave said:


> I do mine in a dehydrater set at 155°. It takes about 6 hours. I only finish mine in the oven for 15 minutes set at 200° rack all the way up. A lot of variables come into play. Thickness, fat content, casings or no casings, etc. How long does it take you?


I believe it was like 10 hours the last time, I have it wrote down somewhere.


----------



## archeryrob

Ten hours? They only need to get to 145 for 10 minutes or longer. I did hotdogs in the smokehouse at 125 for 3 hours and raised to 170 slowly and held that for an hour. Total time in was about 6 hours and they were done and that was slow. I would think starting at 170 they would have to be done in 4 hours. If you go over 180 much the fat can cook to the outside and dry them out. 

You need to use a temp sensor next time. Go to Walmart and get a cheap one. I use one like this for baking rolled venison back strap to keep at around 140. You at least need a hand temp probe, but them you messup the oven heat opening the door.


----------



## zachd

Usually finished sticks are around 160-175 IT

If you cook them at 180 the whole time they should hit 160 at about the 8 hour mark


----------



## archeryrob

Why would you cook past an IT of 160?


----------



## zachd

Well since 160 is the least safest temp you should cook them too some people cook higher.

Kind of like anything else some people go to a litte higher temp

I can tell you 145 is not safe


----------



## archeryrob

145 is safe,* IF* held at that IT for an extended time. I cook bologna no high than 145 all the time. I hold that temp for 15 minutes or longer many times. You only need 9 minutes for 140 and I thin 145 was like 5 minutes and 150 was 3 minutes. 

Cooking past 160 is just overkill. DaveOmak posted all kinds of this stuff up on the Food Safety forum. Plus we have pounded and pounded this in many other threads. ;) Its lots of reading to wrap your head around, but its all posted in the other sub forum and Dave did a lot of writing about it. It took a bit to sell me too, bt I got sold on it.


----------



## zachd

Yes i know the chart but with snack sticks you know for sure all of your sticks are at that temp for that long?
I dont know about you but I do a bunch at a time and I have read temp and there are some sticks with a large swing in internal temp. I will stick with sticks should be cooked to 160 I will play it on the safe side with stuff like jerky and sticks. 
I guess everyone else is over cooking there sticks because 165 is pretty damn universal for just about every recipe out there. 

Thats my opinion and you wont sway me otherwise


----------

